
Chinese economists warn Beijing to prepare for decoupling from US - futureastronaut
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/3017550/chinese-economists-warn-beijing-prepare-decoupling-us
======
spectramax
I examine things in my house, most items are made in China. Having a single
country produce goods for the rest of the world, especially if the said
country is an authoritarian regime, is a bad idea. Companies are looking to
diversify their supply chains because when shit hits the fan in the political
tit for tat, these companies (or farmers, etc.) have most to lose.

Along this line of reasoning, the human race has found small comforts of cheap
goods, evidently, a trade off for a better quality of life - short term
benefit but a long term risk of extremely concentrated supply chain. Just the
way Japanese combated Swiss prowess in watchmaking, we need alternative
sources for many industries that are dominated by China. We are starting to
see this - Vietnam, Thailand, Indonesia and India are becoming satellite hubs
of manufacturing in Asia.

~~~
wrong_variable
Putting supply chain in a single location reduces cost.

Most of it had little to do with China but decisions made by the US corporate
sector.

Essentially the US Govt. cannibalized it's middle class to feed the
electronic, military and finance sector.

It's hard to deal with voters and labour unions, its much easier to deal with
authoritarian regimes when you are a multinational.

Yanis V. has documented this dynamic of globalization quite well in his books.

> Vietnam, Thailand, Indonesia and India are becoming satellite hubs of
> manufacturing in Asia.

Why do you think US multi. nationals avoid India ? Given it's a parliamentary
democracy and has a large english speaking population ? Why did they set up
shops in China ?

In India you can have labour strike of 31 million people !

A 2 dollar / day earning India voter has more power over its government than a
30 dollar / day earning Chinese citizen.

They will move to Vietnam, Indonesia and Thailand and continue their
exploitation there but will avoid India. This just shows how misinformed you
are about Asia.

The key change in Asia has been China, who are setting up technology companies
in other parts of Asia, including India ( often US stolen IP being shared ).

The main goal here is to get rid of the importance of dollar / yen swap lines.
It has caused a lot of problems for trade between Asian countries.

------
sunstone
This is definitely going to happen. There'll be western/liberal/democratic
trading group and the repressive/dictatorial/despot trading group. Actually,
This has been the case for sometime but now it's clear that China has switched
teams.

~~~
vangelis
I didn't realize repressive was the antonym of western.

